# Learning to nose press



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

I have recently been messing around with tail presses. I ride a burton deuce and its kinda stiff but I can consistently press the tail now. I'd like to learn how to nose press and butter but I'm really not sure how to learn the nose press...putting my weight way back and uphill to get the tailpress is all well and good but just the thought of putting my weight forward and downhill kinda irks me...any pointers? also kinda concerned about spinning while in a press and potentially catching an edge...love some advice


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

you've pretty much covered it...put your weight forward and press. If you keep the board straight, the chance of catching an edge is very low (at least for me).


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Make sure you don't rotate your shoulders/hips and your board will not rotate.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Start by playing around on flat shallow slopes. I bend my front leg and tuck down while pulling up on the back foot. Sometimes it helps grabbing the nose of the board. You will definitely eat snow trying btw but it's FUN!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Be prepared to eat it a few times before you dial it in. Just remember how to fall correctly because I've seen some gnarly falls from some kids messing around on a nose press.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

sook said:


> Be prepared to eat it a few times before you dial it in. Just remember how to fall correctly because I've seen some gnarly falls from some kids messing around on a nose press.


got any pointers on smooth falling for nose presses?


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i had the same fear about nose presses too, but you just kinda need to hit the bunny slope and just mess around with nose preses the whole way down.

as for falling goes i would say try not to stick your arms out to save your self if your are gona bail, but just kinda roll with it. the bails i took were really mellow and soft, i mean i wasn't flying down the slope pressing so it wasn't bad at all. just go a bit slower and get a feeling for em, prob one of the safer things to learn if you have some common sense. GL


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks I should be going within the next 2 days and I'll definately start messing around with it once I shake off the offseason rust.

Once I get this down and riding switch a bit better I wanna learn to butter and I'm not sure how to avoid catching an edge while spinning on the tail/nose...do you actually go on edge while pressing to avoid it?


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

snowboard noob said:


> got any pointers on smooth falling for nose presses?


roll on your forearms and shoulders. no wrists or hands


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> These take some practice and are best done on soft pow or slushy days so the snow is not so edgy.


yeah it sucks all I have to board on is east coast hills covered in fake ice...


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spinning*

The front foot movement used to twist the board to create a turn does the same thing in a butter. Pressing on the toe or heels of the foot on the ground while moving downhill can send you into a spin and you can use the intensity of those movements to speed up or slow down the spin. The only trick with this is that you'll need to switch which edge you are pressing into the snow as your board crosses the fall line to keep the spin going...
These movements can be used in addition to or instead of the upperbody movements Snowwolf talked about.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

snowboard noob said:


> yeah it sucks all I have to board on is east coast hills covered in fake ice...


oh no.. the ice is real, the snow just isn't XD


----------

